# Dooly co.



## Mr W. (Nov 28, 2007)

How is the rut going? Is it gone?


----------



## gunsaler111 (Nov 29, 2007)

ive seen more buck in doe tracks since the rain monday,than any other time this seasongoin in the mornin.mims rd area.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 29, 2007)

I Killed A Nice One On Flint River Wma On Nov 16 And He Was Funky,did Not See The First Doe.


----------

